# Camping with kegs



## koolkuna (7/1/17)

I have a 9 litre corny keg I want to take camping over January I plan to fill with homebrew and enjoy while away. I'm at a loss of how to keep it cold. What's the simplest way of chilling to enjoy for a week? 
Any advise or pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## koolkuna (7/1/17)

I have a 9 litre corny keg I want to take camping over January I plan to fill with homebrew and enjoy while away. I'm at a loss of how to keep it cold. What's the simplest way of chilling to enjoy for a week? 
Any advise or pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## Rambo (7/1/17)

How far will you be from more ice?


----------



## kalbarluke (7/1/17)

Drink it all on the first night.


----------



## koolkuna (7/1/17)

Yeah I'll be just out of town. Ice would be an option


----------



## koolkuna (7/1/17)

I have a 80 litre Waeco fridge which I use for food supplies and a rotational 6 pack of coopers Sparkling. Could I put a chiller plate at the bottom without too much disruption.


----------



## Rambo (7/1/17)

I use a cooler bag like this with a soda stream bottle and a bronco tap. Super simple but does need to be topped up with Ice every couple of days. Would work better with a proper esky and still be pretty simple. I wouldn't think the fridge would get the chiller cold enough.


----------



## Grott (7/1/17)

9 litre keg for a week.? It'll cost you more on ice/ cold packs to keep it cold. With no disrespect as general esky sizes don't accomodate that size keg, and you'll need a tap/ gas for dispensing, I'd buy cans and put in an esky with ice and enjoy your brew when you get home.


----------



## Grott (7/1/17)

Am I seeing double as I just replied to the same topic and question from same member???


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (7/1/17)

Seeing double? Don't tell me you've been having a few Grott...


----------



## Grott (7/1/17)

9 litre keg for a week.? It'll cost you more on ice/ cold packs to keep it cold. With no disrespect as general esky sizes don't accomodate that size keg, and you'll need a tap/ gas for dispensing, I'd buy cans and put in an esky with ice and enjoy 


Ha ha copied! You had me going cause your right, "having a few" , it's 40 plus second day here in Adelaide, so...........lets party


----------



## Rambo (7/1/17)

I'm going camping next week... I'll be drinking a combination of Xmas leftovers, keg king growlers and soft drink bottles with a carb cap. All legitimate alternatives.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (7/1/17)

grott said:


> Ha ha copied! You had me going cause your right, "having a few" , it's 40 plus second day here in Adelaide, so...........lets party


Going out in solidarity with you right now brother


----------



## koolkuna (7/1/17)

Yeah I've had the keg for awhile. It's in the fridge dispensing soda water for mixing drinks. Thought there could be a simple solution. Purchased some Coopers Sparkling to take camping [emoji554]️ next week. Easy in the Waeco. Just miss my own brew when I'm away. Maybe I could purchase a KK growler one day and dispense keg to growler then put the growler each day in the fridge?? Or just forget the whole idea and drink Coopers until I get back [emoji57]


----------



## koolkuna (7/1/17)

Thanks mate sounds good. I just miss the home brew. So so different to the commercial stuff


----------



## Brewman_ (7/1/17)

Seen many set ups.

The best in my opinion is a jockey box, either with a chill plate or coil.

Try keep the kegs cool and have the jockey full of ice.


----------



## Coldspace (7/1/17)

Dispensing warm beer into a growler will foam out everywhere and the little liquid left will be flat and farked.

For that volume of beer / consumption I'd , fill growlers and/or soft drink bottles with a carb cap cold. Then seal, you can let these then rise to room temp , and when away just chill one each night as required. Make sure you chill them right down before opening up, over night is best.this is what I do for one or 2 night trips but the mini kegs have been a game changer for me....

For larger volumes, do what I just did on my 2 week camp away over Christmas .

I took 2 x 19 ltr and 2 x 9 ltr cornies, filled ,carbed up and cold out of my kegerator. Squirted another 30 psi of gas into them, and packed them in my caravan . They came upto room temp and were at about 28 psi give or take.

When at the camp site, each day I took one of my 5 ltr mini ball lock kegs, purged and pressurised it to 28 psi using my soda stream gas, I sat the supply keg on a table, mini on ground. Then did the pressure transfer as described in the forums but at 28 psi and room temp. I had a fair idea what the 5 ltr mini felt like when nearly full, but one day i did over fill it and the beer went into the gas return line, no biggie. Still worked a treat.
Un click jumper lines, supply keg put back in caravan annex then mini into fridge or iced up esky. I took 2 minis and had one chilling in fridge and one been used, this way I always had one ready to go and it had time to properly chill back down and reasorb the co2 back into solution.

Also, you only need to purge the mini once and pressurise to roughly same pressure as supply keg, as each time you empty a mini, leave it out and the pouring pressure co2 in it, it will be fine for days like this, then when ready to transfer fill it, presurise it upto 28-30 psi again which is 5 psi under the relief valve rating, transfer and chill down.

No mess or fuss, took like 5 mins in the morning to fill one, I usually filled 2 and was set for a few days....

I've taken kegs many times camping over the years, first used to take a couple of 9 ltr ones, but large deep esky and lots of ice was needed plus I only had 2 9ltr cornies so was enough for 2 guys for 2 weeks as I always go with bro in law and family, next I took my jocky box and used this with 19 ltr cornies, worked well, but used lots of ice, these mini kegs and higher pressure warm beer transfer is the shit, perfect no fuss, and only one bag of ice each night or less if using it in the fridge I take, my bro inlaw buys the ice and I let him drink my beers 

This worked a treat, same quality and carb as at home. My brother in law and me went through a 5 ltr mini each arvo/ night but we were in holidays so why not lol.

Problem now is that the other 2 blokes we were camping with were starting to get into them as well lol,next Christmas I've been told to bring enough for them, I'll have to take like 6 cornies, I've told them to start buying the prawns, and I'll bring the beers 

Have fun....


----------



## Black n Tan (7/1/17)

I am currently camping and I have a 9l keg in a techni ice circular drink esky with a tap through the wall. Works a treat and I replace the ice every 3-4 days.


----------



## koolkuna (7/1/17)

Black n tan can you send a picture


----------



## Black n Tan (7/1/17)




----------



## earle (7/1/17)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/93416-mini-kegerator-for-95l-keg/r make your own cooler like this


----------



## earle (7/1/17)

That's meant to say - Or make your own cooler like this. Stupid phone. Anyway link seems to work.


----------



## WarmerBeer (7/1/17)

It's a 60 lt Techni Ice cooler that I built an insulated top for. Holds 2 x 19lt kegs plus the gas bottle.

Just need to refill the ice every day or two.


----------



## Dae Tripper (8/1/17)

koolkuna said:


> I have a 80 litre Waeco fridge which I use for food supplies and a rotational 6 pack of coopers Sparkling. Could I put a chiller plate at the bottom without too much disruption.


Just put it in the fridge, pluto gun and gas then your set!


----------



## koolkuna (8/1/17)

Man I would if I could the fridge is full of food for the family


----------



## Dae Tripper (8/1/17)

koolkuna said:


> Man I would if I could the fridge is full of food for the family


You have your priorities all wrong!


----------



## Bones99 (8/1/17)

Even easier solution is a willow 60l garbage bin. Throw your keg/s in it, top with ice and away you go. Wrap it in space foil or a car windshield sun reflector to insulate better.


----------



## koolkuna (8/1/17)

Well thanks guys problem solved I'm going to buy a Techniice Drink Dispenser 35L. I already use a Pluto gun. I have a co2 cartridge adapter for the keg. Happy Days [emoji106]. All I need is ice. It would be handy to have a pressure gauge for the co2 adapter. Because at the moment it is a hit and miss affair. Pour a beer then a couple of squirts of co2. Can you buy a pressure gauge to screw on after the disconnect??


----------



## Grott (8/1/17)

I use this from cheap as chips ($20) and put in cold packs. A flat one on the bottom and others around. sorry for side on photo, also have co2 connection with bulb for dispensing.
cheers


----------



## koolkuna (8/1/17)

Black n Tan where did you buy the Techniice Drink Dispenser 35L from and the mini regulator?? I want the same setup. What size co2 cartridges do you use and how long do they last just to purge the 9litre corny??


----------



## malt junkie (8/1/17)

Mini Reg probably from ibrew, but a lot of us picked them up in the mini keg bulk buy, there is currently another buy running check the bulk buy thread.


----------



## koolkuna (8/1/17)

What brand of kegs are they?


----------



## nosco (9/1/17)

Black n Tan said:


> I am currently camping and I have a 9l keg in a techni ice circular drink esky with a tap through the wall. Works a treat and I replace the ice every 3-4 days.


Do you know how many litres that is Black n Tan?


----------



## fdsaasdf (9/1/17)

I picked up my 9L corny for $60 last year, it has been very handy, fits upright in my 55L esky next to snags/bacon 

I also noticed that the 9L keg fits almost perfectly (with some slight stanley knife-work) in a dense polystyrene box that I had stored in the shed. Not sure what came in it, possibly meat from an online butcher, but at 1.5in thickness all around it should do nicely for a camping keg setup (I will find out in a couple of weeks). Maybe something to keep an eye out for if you have cold food deliveries.




koolkuna said:


> Black n Tan where did you buy the Techniice Drink Dispenser 35L from and the mini regulator?? I want the same setup. What size co2 cartridges do you use and how long do they last just to purge the 9litre corny??





nosco said:


> Do you know how many litres that is Black n Tan?


Looks like the 35L drink dispenser https://www.techniice.com/ice-boxes/drink-dispenser.html


----------



## nosco (9/1/17)

Mmmmhahaha


----------



## buckerooni (9/1/17)

the technice unit is probably better and a bit roomier but I used a coleman cooler for my 9L:




now got a jockey box and ultimately the better long term solution- works with all sizes of kegs and you can get 2+ taps at once!


----------



## Phoney (9/1/17)

Bones99 said:


> Even easier solution is a willow 60l garbage bin. Throw your keg/s in it, top with ice and away you go. Wrap it in space foil or a car windshield sun reflector to insulate better.


I did this over Xmas with a 19L corny. In northern NSW three bags of ice would be luke warm within 24 hours. Good for a party, useless for long term camping situation.

As for 9L as per Rambo, I use a cooler bag from bunnies. Except one night I was dragging it around wasted and one of the legs broke off. Now it doesnt stand up straight & needs propping up. Bit like me that night.


----------



## Black n Tan (9/1/17)

The techniice drink dispenser is 35l. I use a micromatic flow control Rota-tap flow control tap and a Leland reg with 74 g bottle. I get several kegs dispensed from one bottle. All bought when the dollar was doing better.


----------



## Kingy (9/1/17)

buckerooni said:


> the technice unit is probably better and a bit roomier but I used a coleman cooler for my 9L:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics of jocky box please, with a cold plate or coil. 

On topic tho my 5litre kegs fit inside my 3 way fridge but a 5litre is easy to drink on your own so it's only good for 1 day. I need to build a jocky Box so I can take a corny away. But I get sick of the same beer to, I like to mix my drinks.


----------



## osprey brewday (9/1/17)

Found this pic on google it's from someone on ahb you can use just about any insulated container, drums ect old chest freezer just keep up the ice.


----------



## nosco (10/1/17)

Look what i scored on Gumtree today


----------



## nosco (10/1/17)

Oops pic


----------



## mattyh77 (10/1/17)

Nice one. How much did you pick it up for?


----------



## koolkuna (10/1/17)

How much did you pay for that pick ut


----------



## damoninja (10/1/17)

Last time I took a keg out of the house it was admittedly April so no summer scorchers, I took the falsie out of my mash tun surrounded it in ice. Stayed cold through a party Friday night, gathering Saturday night, BBQ Sunday lunch, still had ice in it Monday morning.


----------



## nosco (11/1/17)

mattyh77 said:


> Nice one. How much did you pick it up for?


$100 close to work in great condition. Not a bargain but a pretty good deal i thought.


----------



## stevonz (11/1/17)

I use this https://www.bunnings.com.au/esky-52l-wheeled-hard-cooler_p3240589 with a mini-reg and bronco tap... plenty of room for drink for the wife/ kids too. And its on wheels!


----------



## ziggy459 (11/1/17)

Hi Guys

well this is what I normally use when I go camping.. brought a 100 ltr water tank form Aldi cheap as I think it was around $60 at the time great for a 19 to 23 ltr keg fill with ice good to go.... 

View attachment 94413
View attachment 94414


----------



## Mattress (11/1/17)

Bones99 said:


> Even easier solution is a willow 60l garbage bin. Throw your keg/s in it, top with ice and away you go. Wrap it in space foil or a car windshield sun reflector to insulate better.


Exactly. If you want to do camping properly and share with mates, wheelie bins are the way to go.
2 x 20 Litre buckets, some expanding foam, a soda stream bottle, adapter and reg, some line and a couple of taps and everyone has a good time.


----------



## nosco (11/1/17)

I saw these on another brewing site. 5 gallon so could be made with a 20lt one i think. Heaps of other similar if y google it. Maybe wouldnt last a camping trip but easy to cart around.


----------



## malt junkie (11/1/17)

nosco said:


> I saw these on another brewing site. 5 gallon so could be made with a 20lt one i think. Heaps of other similar if y google it. Maybe wouldnt last a camping trip but easy to cart around.


so you need 2 or three of them, I don't see a problem. If you happen to go hiking just get the wife* and kids wheel em along!! 

Right???



* Note I have 2 rather nasty ex-wives :huh:


----------

